# ISO Black Mustard Seed



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 3, 2008)

Question.  Is there such a thing as Black Mustard seed?
 Every spice company I have reached does not carry it they all have yellow and brown. If so where can it be purchased??


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2008)

I did a search and found this: Spices by AmericanSpice.com.

I found a few articles about black mustard seeds, but this was the only site I saw that said they sell it.

Barbara


----------



## rakanne (Jan 10, 2008)

I found black mustard seeds in an Indian shop (in South Australia). I had someone working for me in United Arab Emirates and they used them in Dhal. On further inspection of the ones I bought as 'black', they are yellow and brown. I don't think they were in UAE and I think those ones were hotter ( think).


----------



## rakanne (Jan 10, 2008)

This is from Wikipedia.
*Mustard seeds* are the proverbially small seeds of the various mustard plants. The seeds are about 1 mm in diameter, and may be colored from yellowish white to black. They are important spices in many regional cuisines. The seeds can come from three different plants: black mustard (B. Nigra), brown Indian mustard (B. Juncea) and white or yellow mustard .
In the Indian Subcontinent they are often used whole, and are quickly fried in oil until they pop to impart a flavor to the oil.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 21, 2008)

We generally use black mustard (_Brassica nigra_) seeds in eastern India, whereas rest of Indian generally use brown or yellow variety.


----------

